# Lenovo IdeaPad 700-15ISK oder Lenovo Y50-70



## vamdue (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

welches der folgenden Notebooks würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Lenovo Y50 70 Core i5 4210H 8GB RAM 1TB SSHD Win 10 | csv-direct.de

oder 


Lenovo IdeaPad 700-15ISK Notebook weiss i5-6300HQ Full HD matt GTX950 Win 10


Einerseits für Office Anwendungen und zum Anderen für Spiele

Overwatch
GTA V
Fallout 4
BF4

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## flotus1 (20. Juni 2016)

Keines davon. Das erste hat nur einen Dualcore-Prozessor, das zweite eine GTX 950m. Beides liegt unterhalb dessen was ich für ein spieletaugliches Notebook empfehlen würde.
Außerdem hat das erste ein spiegelndes Display, das ist suboptimal für Office.

Da du am untersten Ende des Preisspektrums zu suchen scheinst: warum bist du ausgerechnet auf der Suche nach einem Notebook? Bzw. ist dir bewusst dass du die gleiche Leistung in einem wesentlich günstigeren Desktop bekommen würdest?


----------



## vamdue (20. Juni 2016)

Da ich vor kurzem erst meinen Gaming Desktop verkauft habe da der Platz für den Nachwuchs gebraucht wird, kommt nur noch ein Notebook ins Haus. Das ich mit diesen Geräten keine Weltwunder erwarten darf ist mir klar, die Spiele die ich jedoch ab und an zocke sollten doch recht flüssig bei akzeptablen Einstellungen laufen oder nicht ?


----------



## flotus1 (20. Juni 2016)

Wenn man ein Spiel nur ab und an zockt senkt das leider nicht die Systemanforderungen. Die GTX 960m entspricht einer GTX 750TI für den Desktop. Wenn minimale Einstellungen und/oder reduzierte Auflösung für dich "akzeptabel" sind kann das gehen.
Hier kannst du dir ein paar Benchmarks der GPUs ansehen. Einige deiner Spiele sind auch dabei.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Juni 2016)

Und man sollte auf ein Gerät mit einer GTX960M achten - die GTX950M hat zwar die gleiche Shader-Anzahl, aber einen meist geringeren Takt und vorallem oft nur DDR3-VRAM. 
So auch bei dem Notebook mit dem 6300HQ...





> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M Grafik2048 MB GDDR3 VRAM
> HDMI, VGA



Bei der 960M ist ein hoher Kerntakt und GDDR5-Speicher garantiert.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, das Notebook mit dem Core i5 4210H zu kaufen und dann die CPU zu tauschen...


----------



## vamdue (21. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich jetzt von den zwei von mir genannten Modellen ausgehe (Lenovo IdeaPad 700-15ISK oder Lenovo Y50-70), was ist wichtiger, die bessere Grafikkarte oder Prozessor?
Was ist der Nachteil bei dem schwächeren Prozessor oder gibt es da nicht wirklich einen?
Es kommt leider nur einer der Beiden in Frage.


----------



## flotus1 (21. Juni 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit wäre, das Notebook mit dem Core i5 4210H zu kaufen und dann die CPU zu tauschen...



So wie ich das sehe ist der I5-4210H verlötet: http://ark.intel.com/de/products/78929/Intel-Core-i5-4210H-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz
Geeignete Sockel 	FCBGA1364

Zum Thema: wenn 100€ mehr wirklich nicht drin sind und gebraucht auch nicht in Frage kommt würde ich mich mit der Pistole auf der Brust für den mit der besseren GPU entscheiden.


----------



## kress (21. Juni 2016)

Wieso kommt nur eines der genannten Notebooks in Frage?

Wenns wirklich sein muss, dann würde ich mich für das Notebook mit dem Quadcore Prozessor entscheiden. Grafiklimit kannst du immerhin noch mit Grafikeinstellungen auf low und wenig Auflösung kompensieren, sieht dann halt nicht gut aus, aber am Cpu Limit kannst du inGame nicht viel ändern.

Das hier kann ich dir empfehlen: http://geizhals.de/lenovo-ideapad-y50-70-59442920-a1249463.html
Das hat eine gute Leistung und ist gut verarbeitet. Nachteile: Display ist etwas dunkel und der Akku ist fest verbaut.
Kostet aber genauso viel wie das Notebook mit dem i5 Quadcore, hat aber nen i7, gtx960m mit 4gb vram und eine 256gb SSD.


----------



## vamdue (21. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Antworten.
Das Modell mit dem i5 Quadcore (700-15ISK) kostet fast 100€weniger und hat bereits ein Betriebssystem (habe leider keines).
Da ich mich mit meiner Frau arrangieren muss und für Sie optisch (und von den Abmessungen und Gewicht) nur die in Frage kommen, wird es schwer.
Wenn man dann noch weniger dafür bezahlt umso mehr


----------



## kress (21. Juni 2016)

Das mit dem i5 Quadcore von dir vorgeschlagene ist 100€ teurer als das Andere von dir vorgeschlagene. 
Ich denke mal die Meinung hier ist relativ klar, dass beide nicht für deine vorgeschlagenen Spiele taugen. Vorschläge zu anderen Notebooks, die dafür besser geeignet sind, findest du hier im Forum ja genug. 
Deine Frau zu überzeugen, ist natürlich ne andere Sache. 
Aber das schickste Notebook der Welt kann noch so schön und günstig sein, wenn es einfach nichts für den Anwendungsbereich taugt.


----------



## vamdue (21. Juni 2016)

Ich verstehe was Ihr meint, was ich aber nicht verstehe ist wie man sagen kann das keiner der Beiden für meine Ansprüche was taugt. Ich habe zwar keine große Ahnung von den technischen Dingen, wenn ich mir jedoch eines der drei Videos ansehe, scheint es doch mehr als nur gut zu funktionieren (und hierbei handelt es sich um die kleine GTX 950m DDR3). 

GTA 5 GTX 950m Gameplay FPS Test - YouTube

Battlefield 4 on GTX 950M - YouTube

Overwatch GTX950M, i5-5200u, Samsung EVO, 1600x900 - YouTube

Bitte korrigiert mich falls ich hier etwas falsch verstehe, wie gesagt bin ich nicht vom Fach.

Ich muss die Spiele nicht auf ULTRA spielen (was ich vorher mit meinem Desktop gemacht habe), es reicht einfach nur auf normal-hoch.  

Wenn ich jetzt die beiden von mir vorgeschlagenen Notebooks nehme, welcher wäre der Bessere?
Sind die virtuellen 4 Kerne viel schlechter als die echten 4 Kerne bei den zwei Prozessoren?

Vielen Dank nochmals für die Hilfe


----------



## flotus1 (21. Juni 2016)

So schwierig ist das nicht. Die Videos beweisen nur: eine GTX 950m reicht heute bei nicht mehr ganz aktuellen oder anspruchslosen Spielen für reduzierte Auflösung und Details. Reserven für aktuelle und kommende Titel gleich Null. Willst du nicht immer die gleichen alten Games spielen steht schon in absehbarer Zeit ein Neukauf an.


----------



## vamdue (21. Juni 2016)

Hat der i5-4210H einen erheblichen Nachteil zu dem i5-6300HQ
oder kann man das in Kauf nehmen und von der besseren Grafik profitieren?

Falls das besser wäre, hier mit DDR5 Grafik:

Lenovo IdeaPad 700-15ISK 80RU0008GE Gaming Notebook mit i5 8GB RAM 500GB SSHD GTX 950 weiss (Lenovo Notebooks) gunstig kaufen im Online-Shop von comtech.de


----------



## flotus1 (21. Juni 2016)

Er hat den Nachteil dass er eben nur 2 physikalische Kerne hat. Bei Desktops kann man das bei knappem Budget durchaus machen, man kann ja bei Bedarf immer noch aufrüsten. Bei Laptops mit verlöteter CPU sehe ich das kritischer. Allerdings: Ein Spiel das diese CPU überfordert wäre wohl auch mit einer GTX 950M nicht anständig lauffähig.
Es gibt heute schon Games die bei nur 4 Threads mit 2 physikalischen Kernen überproportional schlecht laufen. The Division und Farcry 4 zum Beispiel.
Mein Standpunkt ist wie schon erwähnt bei Laptops eher zur schnelleren GPU zu greifen. Die ist immer noch knapp genug.
Dass man das auch anders sehen kann hast du ja hier schon lesen können.
Dass es um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen besser wäre ein bisschen mehr auszugeben oder gebraucht zu kaufen wurde auch schon erwähnt, ich sage es aber gerne nochmal.

Lenovo IdeaPad Y700-15ISK, Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (80NV00GPGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dazu eine Windows-Lizenz von Ebay.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Juni 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe ist der I5-4210H verlötet: http://ark.intel.com/de/products/78929/Intel-Core-i5-4210H-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz
> Geeignete Sockel     FCBGA1364
> 
> Zum Thema: wenn 100€ mehr wirklich nicht drin sind und gebraucht auch nicht in Frage kommt würde ich mich mit der Pistole auf der Brust für den mit der besseren GPU entscheiden.


Verdammt, ich dachte, die H-Modelle sind bei Haswell noch gesockelt gewesen.


----------



## vamdue (11. Juli 2016)

Notebook ist gekauft, kann geschlossen werden, danke


----------



## Verlaeufer (11. Juli 2016)

Darf man aus reiner Neugier welcher es geworden ist?

Alternative wäre halt noch ein Gebrauchter gewesen um den Preis zu senken.


----------

